# Napsgear potential issue



## ryano_203 (Jan 9, 2015)

Napsgear is having shipping method problems. I need to know is the airmail that may require signature safe or should I be concerned? I have never had to provide a signature hence the concern I have. My other question would be is most the gear sold on napsgear website good quality. First time ordering with naps so I'm not familiar with them or the international process.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jan 9, 2015)

Ever since Napsgear reorganized (a few years ago), they have had issues with shipping and with some of their Geneza lines being bunk. Back when Naps only carried Geneza and a few HG items, they were one of the best overseas sponsor there was along with euroman and pep/golden/TS. They do have legit HG products. If you must order from them, order months ahead of time and expect the possibility for there to be delays.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 9, 2015)

I would never order from naps...ever! Word was when they went down it was because they got busted. Now they are back? I ordered from them about 3 1/2 years ago and in the last two months they have been emailing me out of the blue about sales and shit. Sketch as fk


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 9, 2015)

ryano_203 said:


> Naps is having shipping method problems is the airmail that may require signature safe? Never had to provide a signature. And is most the gear on there good quality. First time ordering there.



You ****ed up. Napsgear was g2g about 5 years ago... Now it's straight shit. Whatever you spent on that cycle, might as well say goodbye to your money


----------



## stonetag (Jan 9, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I would never order from naps...ever! Word was when they went down it was because they got busted. Now they are back? I ordered from them about 3 1/2 years ago and in the last two months they have been emailing me out of the blue about sales and shit. Sketch as fk


Same here. ordered some Gen-Shi test about 4 years a go, I did receive the order about a month and a half later. First and last time. I still receive emails on specials,


----------



## big g (Jan 11, 2015)

I have heard all the Naps sucks, under-dosed, slow, sketchy and such. I have just recently used them for the first time and know for sure the bottle of GP test cyp is legit. I did blood-work to confirm. I am also using the GP Tren E but only in week 3 and am starting to see the strength gains and fat loss kick in. As far as the past and all the other brands I don't have a clue. Speaking to the signature requirement I didn't have a problem with signing at the post office. The post master doesn't know what is inside that package and unless you are importing tons of gear there should be no to little risk of you being on a watch list. The signature is required due to tracking the package just like any other company does.


----------



## shenky (Jan 11, 2015)

I used naps 2 years ago. BUNK. Friend got tren from same order that worked alright, but it was still clearly underdosed.


----------



## dmac2012 (Jan 11, 2015)

I know what you mean bro. ordered from them awhile ago. they kept sending me emails that my money was never available. straight bs. Stay away.


----------



## gmoney66 (Jan 11, 2015)

Straight shit so many better sources out there also NEVER SIGN for package


----------

